# Hedgehog Sweater



## thegabibee

I saw this and died.
Anyone know where I could get this? :]
I know it's a long shot, but figured I'd try.


----------



## xspiked

This is going to be of no help but OMG THATIS SO CUTE. I so want one too. :shock:


----------



## DexterTheHog

Where did you get thaaaat??? Want!!!


----------



## MomLady

OMG it's so cute! I love their little noses.

LOL when I first saw this topic, I was thinking how am I going to get a sweater on Nara?  

Donna


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Wanttt omg @[email protected]


----------



## Fuzzyferret8

EEP ! I found it   
It is so cute ! Here's a link : http://www.urbanoutfitters.co.uk/cooperative-hedgehog-intarsia-sweater/invt/5114460374568/&bklist=


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Why can I not afford this? D:
I need a job.


----------



## zorropirate

One more reason I need to conquer the knitting machine!

I could soooo make a punch card pattern to make these.... bear with me, later this fall I'll share what I come up with. hahahaha.


----------



## thegabibee

TEEHEE YES!
Thank you Fuzzyferret8!
This is definately going on my wishlist x)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I wanttt it so expensive thoughhh. xP


----------



## thegabibee

I knowwwww.
If someone that's handy with a knitting machine  wants to get on this and make something like it and sell 'em here that'd be great.
That is legal right? :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That is so cute and a great idea for a sweater  I crochet and wish I was better at knitting for cute things like this.


----------



## CelloBomb

Hey I actually just saw this today at Urban Outfitters  I want it too!
You can buy it here http://www.polyvore.com/urban_outfitter ... d=41350132
(its cheaper in the store but they don't even have it on their website right now)
Hope I helped out 
-Stephanie


----------



## gstice

They have cute fingerless gloves too! I'm not a fan of fingerless mittens but they are too cute 

http://www.urbanoutfitters.co.uk/hedgeh ... QiDw%3D%3D


----------



## ThePliny

Yup, Urban outfitters. My BF bought me the sweater and gloves a couple of weeks ago; makes me ridiculously happy to wear them!


----------



## Sar-uh

I have the gloves and I love them! The sweater is cute, but... I don't like wearing anything that has items placed right there. I feel like I'm saying,"Look at my boobs!" Maybe it's just because I have kind of a big bosom to start with. I don't need extra advertisement :lol:


----------



## zombiewoman

OMG that is great.


----------

